# Not getting any sound... But computer says my sound drive is working properly?



## hy0n (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm asking for your help to get my sound back. I'm not getting any sound from my speakers whatsoever, but when i checked my device manager, my computer says that my sound drive is working properly and is up-to-date on its driver. I recently lost my sound after installing a Logitec Quick Cam Pro 5000. What do I do?


----------



## super_islao (Nov 18, 2008)

do check your volume [might be muted or volume down]; likewise, check your audio connections


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Look in BIOS if your onboard audio is disabled. Maybe got disabled by the webcam. Also look in sound properties for any discrepancy.


----------

